# Lost, confused?



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

So, I have an 11 year golden named Honey. 
On Monday night shortly before bed, Honey had a seizure. It lasted probably less then a minute. She was disoriented for a while but then seemed fine. I took her to my vet right away on Tuesday morning. Blood work all came back normal but in the x-ray she found a suspicious looking baseball sized lump in her abdomen. (Spleen area) My vet immediately referred me to an internal medicine specialist, and I was able to get an appointment for this morning. 
 He did a thorough abdominal ultrasound and took additional x-rays from multiple angles. She indeed has a fairly large 6-9 centimeter splenetic mass. He said it looks kinda of like blood pockets, and he could also see a fairly recent blood clot. He attributed her lethargy and lack of appetite Wednesday to a bleed. He said that with masses of this type about 2/3 of the time they are malignant, and most likely Hemangiosarcoma. He was looking for signs of cancer spreading and did not see any. Lungs, heart, liver, kidneys, intestines all looked good, but that doesn't mean that it isn't there and he just can't see it yet. He did not want to do a needle aspirate to find out for sure if it is malignant or not, because the risk of that causing it to bleed is too great.
 So, at this point we are looking at getting it removed. If it is malignant hopefully that will slow the spread of it a little but the prognosis is not good anyway. If the slim chance happens and it is benign, we will no longer have to worry about bleeding or possibly even bursting. I am hoping to get her scheduled for a splenectomy as soon as possible. 

 I am sorry, I have written a book. I think typing it is maybe helping me process. I am still a little in shock of how I went from a fairly healthy dog except for some arthritis to a dog with seizures to a dog that might have cancer and only 3-6 months to live in the space of a few days. 
Looking at her right now you would have no idea that something that serious might be wrong with her. So many thoughts swirling in my head right now but all I can do tonight is spoil her!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am praying that the news on Honey's spleen is good and all you have to worry about is recovering from the splenectomy. I am so sorry you guys are going through this. I swear if it's not one thing, it's another!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you and Honey are going thru this scary time. Sending thoughts and prayers that it is benign. There have been quite a few lucky pups on here that were fortunate. Praying that Honey is as well!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I so sorry that you have to process all of this.

We have had to deal with splenic masses twice, once with Charlie when he was around 6 years old and again with Joker when he was almost 12. The story of Joker's emergency splenectomy is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-please-pray-joker-emergency-splenectomy.html. 

Both of my boys had benign splenic masses. Charlie lived almost 7 years after his surgery. Now almost 13, I doubt that Joker has 7 years to go, but he is a happy sugar-faced senior who is generally healthy. Given the same situation again, I would again choose to fight for my boy with all that I could give. 

The splenic mass and the seizures may have nothing to do with each other. It is also possible that a splenic bleed reduced her blood pressure to the point that she had a seizure. Stranger things have happened.

I wish you and your Honey the best of luck. Please keep us posted.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support. I have not been on the forum long but it is a great place!

Goldensgirl, I am really glad to hear about your two boys with benign splenic masses. It does give me hope and I am also happy for you that Joker is doing well! And yes, I am very aware that the mass and the seizure may not be related. But with the possibility of the mass being malignant, I am just dealing with that first, and then going from there.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Praying its benign!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Praying for your Honey girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Honey's splenectomy is scheduled for tomorrow. She will have to stay overnight and I will pick her up sometime Saturday depending on how she is doing. 

I am not quite sure how long it will take to get the pathology results. 

She is acting perfectly normal and happy now. How can she really be that sick?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking forward to a positive report later. Meanwhile praying all goes well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Our Cara, age 7, had a splenectomy today as well. I know how you feel, believe me, I do. Let's both hope for the best for our results. Please see this forum, " Spleen masses -- ever benign?" (or similar) for some hopeful info posted by these wonderful members.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Having a healthy dog going into surgery is wonderful! It means the dog has the best possible chance of full recovery, or so Charlie's surgeon told us before his splenectomy.

The spleen is a mass of blood vessels and the problem with a mass on the spleen is that it can rupture and cause the dog to bleed to death very quickly. Removing an enlarged spleen greatly increases the likelihood that your girl will live a long and mostly normal life. The one thing to remember is that the spleen is part of the immune system and removing it leaves a dog somewhat more vulnerable to infection. That means you need to be quick to consult a vet when you see evidence of illness.

I so hope you get a clean pathology report.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honey*



corkielovesgoldens said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Honey's splenectomy is scheduled for tomorrow. She will have to stay overnight and I will pick her up sometime Saturday depending on how she is doing.
> 
> ...


Praying for Honey and you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honey had the surgery*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d/209681-splenectomy-today-2.html#post3250369

Just found this update on Honey.


----------

